# Wonka wonka



## ricosan (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey guys,
My wife’s Countryman S makes a weird wonka wonka Wonka sound from about 18mph and up. We thought it was the tires but after new tires, same sound. Our mechanic says it’s nothing to worry about. I am sure a prospective buyer wouldn’t be as easily convinced. 
Has anyone else experienced this?

Richard


----------

